# ما هي تكلفة ماكينة ال cnc لتلات محاور



## bigbow5 (4 أبريل 2009)

ما هي التكلفة مكونات المكنة التلات مجاور و ما هي المكونات و كيف نجمعها.
للحفر علي الالمنيوم 
ما هو الفرق بين ماكينة الcnc التي تحفر علي الخشب و التي تحفر علي الالمينيوم
ارجو الرد سريعا و شكر


----------

